# Any "vapers" in here at SMF?



## papacurtis (May 11, 2013)

I was a hardcore tobacco smoker for most of my life. Love pretty much anything tobacco related. Cigs, cigars, dip, snus, chew, you name it. Only took me to the age of 54 to realize it's idiotic to say the least. So having tried nearly all the quit methods out there, i bought an electronic vaporizer 6 weeks ago. Have not had any form of  tobacco since. Was just wondering if any other members out there have tried this "vaping" thing, and if so, how do you like it etc.? I mean, i still get the nicotine,(which is not cancerous) but none of the other carcinogenic by products of burning tobacco.


----------



## navyjeremy (May 13, 2013)

Hey Papa I used my ecig to quit chewing Cope Long Cut, however I went on leave for Easter and forgot the charger at home and starting chewing again.  I enjoyed using it but realized I missed my Cope.  I was using a Smokeless Image V2 and getting my juice from Mt Baker Vapor.  If you are looking for any resources let me know via PM and I will shoot you some links.


----------



## jp61 (May 13, 2013)

Thought about trying it but have not so far. I think I'll give the patch another shot in the near future. I'd like to quit without picking up another habit.


----------



## quieteagle (May 15, 2013)

I smoked cigarettes for many years.  One day I had a heart attack.  I quit that day cold turkey.  Never looked back.

No patches...no gum...just fear.  That was 15 years ago.


----------



## chef willie (May 15, 2013)

quit again in Nov after smoking another 10 years after quitting for 10....go figure. Just thinking about a cigar right now.....better not. I've heard & read some info on line about those and it seems they can be just as bad for you as real ciggies. Now, I dunno which one you're using, it might be fine. My GF works in a hospital & is a smoker...she looked into it and decided to stay with real cigs. Just sayin'.....I quit cold turkey after Chantix didn't help...nightmares & cold sweats I can live without


----------



## kathrynn (May 15, 2013)

I am a smoker....and have seen the "electric" ones.  I know I need to quit....but still puffin'

Kat


----------



## michief (May 15, 2013)

I smoked for 30 years and eventually tried e-cigs and quit. I have been smoke free for 18 months :)


----------



## ats32 (May 15, 2013)

Those seem to hit hard cause you have to take such a strong drag for the element to kick on.


----------



## wcortesi (May 15, 2013)

I've been using e-cigs for about a year and a half now. Love it! I still have a couple of real cigs every day, but it's a lot better than 30 of them. I went without for quite awhile, but I've been allowing myself a few more in the last few months and I need to quit it!

It's the only thing that worked for me, and it made it easy. Find the right flavor for you. There's a lot of them I can't stand.

I've settled on Backwoods Brew and their Honey Flue tobacco flavor. Tastes better than a real cigarette to me. (So I have no excuse for still smoking the real ones, I know....)


----------



## papacurtis (May 16, 2013)

Sorry, fellow smokers and the ex's. Was not logged off, but unable to get near my desktop to see all the replies. I did alot of research (like i do for everything) -OCD- before i spent the money on my vaping kit. Read all the medical mumbo jumbo, etc. There really is no concrete proof anywhere about the negative physical side effects of e-cigs. The contrary being about tobacco, which we all know is way bad. I will tell you this though, for the first time, in a long time, i am breathing better, tasting, smelling, etc. I tried the disposable e-cigs first. Bottom line is they suck. You have to draw very hard to get a drag that even resembles a real cig. And the max nicotine content of all out there is a measly 1.5mg of nicotine. I'm pretty sure they designed them that way for a reason. To get you to use them quickly, and buy more. So, i bought the other kind where you have a battery, and either a cartomizer or clearomizer tank at the top of the battery. It does not resemble a cigarette at all. It does however, despite it's shape(look) satisfy that whole hand to mouth thing, that is a part of being a smoker. You fill the tank at the top with E-juice, or nic juice, and the battery vaporizes it. The juice comes in a variety of nicotine strengths to satisfy the craving. They also come in regular tobacco taste, or flavors by the hundreds!..Please understand that i am not soapboxing,like one of those new ex-smokers we all know. Nor, am i affiliated or representing the e-cig industry in any way. I just wanted to know if there were any other people in here who were familiar with this and what if any were their failures or success. It has been over six weeks for me tobacco free. That is the longest i have ever gone without tobacco.( Mark Twain said it best. Quitting smoking is the easiest thing i have ever done. I've done it a hundred times.) I know that i am nicotine dependent. This to me, is just perhaps a healthier, much less expensive, more socially acceptable, less smelly, way to get my fix if you will. I will continue to smoke meat however,and drink beer. Just sayin.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 16, 2013)

Started smoking young, quit several times for anywhere from 3 or so months to 3+ years. After about 30 years of smoking, enough is enough. I started using an ecig 3 years ago, but kept running out of supplies and would return to smoking. 1-1/2 years ago, I went electronic all the way and haven't touched tobacco since. I'm sitting here now, with a nearly dead atomizer (been giving trouble for almost a week and I dropped and broke my back-up) with hardly any nicotine intake for the past several days...not even considering buying smokes. I'll wait until I can get out of town to grab more supplies early next week. I HATE cigarettes since I stopped smoking again! I'm not about to give in to that crap again!

To anyone who's thinking about dropping the lighter and going to a ecig, go for a refillable, tank-a-mizer. And don't mess around with those mini cigarette-sized batteries...they don't last for squat. What I have now will last all day on one battery, instead of needing to be charged every 2-3 hours, and I'm a heavy vapor user (I had batteries charging all day long in USB adapters in vehicles and at home when I used those useless mini batteries...go big or go home, I say).

Eric


----------



## shaggy825 (May 17, 2013)

I smoke ecigs. Use to smoke Marlboro's. Haven't had a real cig in 10 months. I kept lowering my nicotine intake. Started out at 24 mg now I'm down to 6mg. Gonna do a bottle of 0 mg next just to see if my body notices. I'll be smoke free before ya know it. It works. Even with beer. Just got to know you can't touch one. One cig and your back on them. Don't even miss them now.


----------



## jkc64 (May 17, 2013)

How bout some link to these that don't need to live in the usb slots all the time? I have looked at several of the ecigs and my boss traded his real sticks for the pills and ecigs, he probably uses more nicotine now that he doesn't smoke than before. I have noticed that they are on the charger ALL the time, I would like to see the other options.

Thanks,

John


----------



## wcortesi (May 17, 2013)

I use this in the 900mAh and it lasts me all day. I use a Vision Clearomizer Ver.3. You can change the wick for $1.99.

It looks like you're carrying around a felt pen in your pocket, but it works great.

http://altsmoke.com/accessories/batteries/ego-spinner-battery-variable-voltage.html


----------



## papacurtis (May 18, 2013)

I do find myself going to the E-cig a little more than I used to real cigs. But, no carbon monoxide, no tar, arsenic,ammonia, etc. so, I don't care really. The several people I know who have switched, are weaning themselves off nicotine by lowering their mg. strength as well jkc.. As far as batteries not holding up, I have two 1000 mAh e- go batteries. One lasts me over ten hours. When I can I keep it plugged in USB , but I do not have to. I figure I have saved over two hundred dollars in tobacco money already. I get my stuff here.  www.vapingzone.com


----------



## michief (May 18, 2013)

I had great success with the V2 cigs, they seemed to have the most natural draw to me. One secret is not to draw hard on it, you draw soft but longer so the vap has time to fire and and give a more natural vap. I watch these guys pull on it like they were siphoning gas through a hose. That locks the cig up and you will give up on them is frustration... slow and steady.

I started by cutting down on the number of analog smokes I had each day, replacing them with electronic. after 4 months I was only using the electronic and eventually just quit. I gave away all of my e-cig stuff and that person quit and handed it down to someone else who is trying to quit now.

Buy plenty of extra batteries and always have enough cartridges handy. If it is a hassle to use you will quit so make sure you are always loaded with extra. Always smoke the electronic just like a regular one... if you have to walk outside to smoke at work, do the same with the E, same at home. Once you are only using the E's it starts to seem silly to make the walk and your cravings have diminished along with your nicotine amounts in the cartridges.

Also, don't try and lower the nic level of the cartridge until you are off analogs completely.

Good luck!


----------



## dlambunion (May 20, 2013)

I Love my e cig. Right now I'm Im trying the Cubano flavor 18mg. Tasting pretty good and keeps the need for a cig subdued. Ive been smoking pall mall red 100's for many years now so the closer I come to no smokes a day the better! Good luck to all trying to quit and a big hell yeah to those that have quit!!!!


----------



## bad santa (May 20, 2013)

Smoked for 40 years off and on, mostly on, 2 packs a day 3 if I was having a few adult beverages or stressed I also loved a fine cigar too. Finally decided to quit for good last year so I went and got hypnotized. Quit the same day, no stress or fidgeting withdrawls from the nicotine, can be setting next to someone who is smoking and not have any cravings or not be unable to stand the smell of the cigarette smoke, nothing...best and easiest thing I ever did as far as stopping my habit of nicotine. Best of luck to all of y'all trying to stop and to whatever helps you get through it all to get to the other side of the habit.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 20, 2013)

I didn't have a lot of time to post much details earlier, so here's more of my story, and recommendations for others wanting to go to electronic...

Yeah, _*Bad Santa*_, for anyone who's trying or quit tobacco completely, do what ever works. I tried cigarest the first time around, back in the late 80's (not sure if you can even buy that anymore)...quit 3 years. Did the Nicoderm CQ patches for 11 weeks...3 months later I was back on the smoke.Tried a few other programs as well, with very short-lived results. About 8 years ago I was smoking based on the time of day...started at 1 hour intervals, then 1-1/4 hours, all the way to 2+ hours...was working well to cut-back, but I moved too fast into the 2-hr interval and was already suffering from withdrawal, then got stressed-out and went back to almost 1-1/2 packs/day...GRRR!!!!
Anyway, I decided that instead of quitting all together, I'd go electronic. I dumped the nasties, but am still chemically dependent...I can live with that for now, as the only real down-side of nicotine is that it can elevate your heart-rate a little (mine is always normal anyway, as well as my blood-pressure) and it can reduce the body's ability to heal itself after an injury or illness that causes tissue or organ damage. That was 3 years ago when I took the first real step towards an ecig...as long as I had supplies, I was smoke-free. Now, I have a steady supply of liquid and replacement parts, I'm using a more reliable system and have been tobacco-free for 20 months straight, and counting, without any worries of relapse. As soon as I start using ecigs, I stop smoking...no dilly-dallying around with just cutting back by using an ecig now and then...it's all or nothing for me. When I vape, I don't smoke, plain and simple...but that is my personal commitment and resolution that I can follow through with. Every other method I tried to stop smoking met me with limited success, as I didn't (and still don't) have the will and determination to stay with it (I enjoyed smoking, a lot). Electronic cigarettes do what I need right now, until I decide I don't want to mess with them anymore...maybe in a couple more years, maybe in a couple more months, I'll drop all use of anything to with nicotine, but for now, I'm not planning on quitting, just staying with the program I'm on and rolling with it. I've probably saved over $800.00/yr with ecigs vs tobacco. A 2.5-3 month supply of eliquid costs me $68.00 now, compared to around $625.00 - $750.00 for cancer sticks. Replacement parts, batteries, etc are minimal costs, and usually are less than $10.00/mo, average.

EGo is my current brand...inexpensive and reliable...other brands I've tried became money-pits, eventually...batteries crashing on regular intervals, etc. The eGo has a variety of batteries and clearomizers to fit most any one's needs...I was using the CE4, but due to not being able to do much with them when they malfunctioned or became inoperable, I now am using two T3 bottom coil clearomizers (no wicks to foul or scorch), and I have replacement coils for each, if needed (these are a lower resistance coil, so are expected to last longer). It's high enough liquid reserve to last most of the day, and I'm a heavy user, and while using the CE4 I was vaping-up 2-3 fills/day (about 2 ml, average). A 650 mAhr battery will last me all day when my system is working properly and efficiently. You can't beat the tank/atomizer combination, IMHO (commonly referred to as a tankomizer). I tried a mini tank system for over a year (Vapor King E-Tank), but the leakage from them, even with the silicone plug modification, is down-right messy, wasteful and annoying, plus battery and tank capacity are severely limited. I had 5 batteries for this set-up, and two chargers, one running pretty much non-stop...not a good system for a heavy user like me.

I'm sure there are plenty of other brands that compare to the eGo, but as long as you have high capacity batteries, that's the key to being able to use it all day on the go without having a battery in a charger 24/7, like I used to do. Tank capacity, well, if you don't like to refill several times each day, then get bigger tanks. The CE4 is a good starter, being easy to refill, but reliability and durability due to the basic design (has o-rings which are sensitive to improper torque when assembled after refilling) and sensitivity to shocks from dropping, etc, became an issue for me. Also, the coils don't last very long, in my experience (2-4 weeks) So, when the sales person offered me the T3 and explained their capability (I also researched all of clearomizers they had available on-line), I grabbed 2 plus spare coils, and also grabbed one CE4 just for those occasions when I may want a smaller package, but will also have less risk of subjecting it to harsh treatment/abuse, as is common for me while I'm working.

By comparison, the T3 is a 2.4 ml capacity (they sell bigger ones, but who would need it???) and the CE4 is 1.6 ml capacity. The T3 should last me all day with one fill-up, while the CE4 only takes me about 1/2 the day or less to vape it up.

Best wishes to any and all trying to quit smoking. Try any method that you think will work for you, but if your situation is similar to mine, just grab an ecig kit. Research the brands and types before you buy, and read the reviews from users. There are tons of hyped-up brands, some with high-dollar pricing...just rememebr that the mini-types (just larger than a real cig) are for limited use only. An ecig will get you off tobacco as long as you make the commitment to use it faithfully. I have absolutely zero desire to pick up smoking again, but without an ecig in my pocket, I probably would relapse again in short order...I don't have the discipline for it to last...if I did, I never would have started smoking back when I was 14, or whenever it was, and been struggling to quit since. If you choose to go the ecig route, get a system that will work for you in your individual situation to keep you in the groove, because there's nothing worse than going through repeated episodes of nicotine withdrawal while your system is malfunctioning or you run out of supplies (been there, too many times). I drive for a living, so getting drowsy while I'm at work is not an option, if you catch my drift.

Oh, and I have no affiliation with the eGo products, I'm just a happy and satisfied customer.

Remember, the only good cigarette is the one you didn't smoke.

Vape on!

Eric


----------



## papacurtis (May 20, 2013)

Great post Eric. I am e-go all the way as well. I was lucky to have a coworker educate me prior to my first purchase of vape stuff, so i did not waste alot of time or money figuring it all out. I tried hypnotism, laser, nothing else worked. I want to try that T3 tank as well, i use ce-4s now, they are ok as you say but i do fill them alot. I also want to try a variable voltage battery.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 20, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> Great post Eric. I am e-go all the way as well. I was lucky to have a coworker educate me prior to my first purchase of vape stuff, so i did not waste alot of time or money figuring it all out. I tried hypnotism, laser, nothing else worked. I want to try that T3 tank as well, i use ce-4s now, they are ok as you say but i do fill them alot. I also want to try a variable voltage battery.


Oh, you can definitely drop a lot of cash on some types of ecigs, especially the 2-piece with disposable non-refillable cartomizers...went down that road for the first round, and @ $3.00/ea for the cartridges, yeah, I wasn't saving much money, and the performance was a far cry below their advertised duration. Batteries were a killer, too, @ $40,00 for a battery that would only last a couple hours.

I was looking at the eGo-VV battery, but I'm not sure I really need it at this point. With how well the CE4 and T3 clearomizers perform, it's just a matter of finding that sweet spot you like when you draw on it....slow and smooth...just determine the timing on the length of draw for the amount of vapor you like. Before you know it, you're doing it out of habit and getting just what you want.

Oh, and the T3 is brand new for me...just picked them up at 11:30 this morning, filled one up before I left their store and haven't had an issue with it all day. Only used 1/4 to 1/3 of the liquid capacity so far, and that was 6-1/2 hours ago...I'm thinking right now that one fill-up will go all day, plus. I got the style that has a non-removable hard cover over the actual tank, so it should be a lot tougher for me to beat it up, and that was a big plus. It has a 1/8" wide sight line on both sides of the cover so you can look at liquid level...not as easy to gauge liquid as the CE4 in low light, but I don't see it as a problem. Filling the T3 is a bit more involved, as you have to remove the T3 from the battery, then unscrew the coil assembly and keep it inverted the whole time. Otherwise, filling is the same, just drip between the coil tube/riser and the wall of the tank.

I have some 10 ml bottles from the Vapor King ejuice which have a fine tip for precision dripping or injection filling (as is the case with VK eTank), so these work great to carry in my eGo case if I fill on the go. They also work nicely to blend flavors of juice for a little more variety, or to make a so-so flavor taste better. If you can't get your hands on a similar bottle, you can grab a 1 ml fine-tipped syringe (available online and in some retail outlets) to fill these clearomizers a lot more easily and have no spillage at all.

Let me know if you have any issues you need to resolve. The CE4 can tend to flood itself if you draw a bit too fast, or if the battery is getting weak (before the shut-down flash indication shows up). If that happens, they don't produce vapor very well, and you'll hear a slight gurggling...just remove the CE4 from the battery and wipe out the connection with a rolled-up corner of a paper towel, then wipe the battery threads and try it again. Sometimes, removing the battery form the CE4 at night to allow any liquid to drain from the internals is necessary, but I've only had to do that a couple times in 2 or so months. The T3 may not have this issue...time will tell. But again, if you need to work out a small problem, I've learned a few tricks already with these...problems have been few and far between, though...if only the CE4 coils would last longer...enter the T3.

Eric


----------



## papacurtis (May 21, 2013)

Eric, thanks for clarifying that whole "gurgling" thing in the ce-4. I was wondering what the hell that was. I just opened a new one today. I've been using one for over a month and the vape was tasting a little burnt. I may order a T3 this weekend, but alot of the sites are out of stock right now. I'm thinking alot of vapers are catching on to that tank. Truth be told, i have started experimenting with mixing various juices already. I buy a 30ml of e-cig light juice, which by itself resembles a marlboro light. Then i tweak it with some other flavors i bought in 10 ml bottles. Coffee, bavarian coffee cream, cherry vanilla, etc. I've hit on a few, a few not so much. The smell of real tobacco is actually starting to bug me now. My truck, my clothes, and me smell alot better now. I also seem to be tasting things better as well. Now i better watch my caloric intake. :-)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 21, 2013)

Papacurtis , I feel your grief. I was a 50yr. smoker and was told I was gonna DIE , so I quit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The Wife was also a Smoker and my Pulmonologist showed her the light . Plus , it was not good for me...

She has just finished a two month ( life in Hades for me) Span to quit and was successful. I'm not saying it was a smooth ride and that she wasn't a Bear to be around , but she quit. Now we both can live longer together 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gonna be hard, being around others that smoke makes it seem unfair, but be vigilant. Inform all those you are around at work , home, visiting and such that you may be short tempered, but just be patient and a better person will emerge from the turmoil.

Being around someone comming off is like dealing with the Devil , but with perserverence and understanding , you'll win the war. Yes, 20 trs. down the line, you may have an urge , but that's just the Devil trying you. Nicotine is much harder to kick than even Heroin. So, get ready. DO IT.

Hope you get away from the Devil Sticks , and as always , have fun and . .


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 21, 2013)

PapaCurtis, hope you don't mind me injecting a little more wisdom here...if I'm out of line, just reach out and slap me a good one...LOL!!!


ATS32 said:


> Those seem to hit hard cause you have to take such a strong drag for the element to kick on.


That's very true if you have "automatic batteries". I've had them with two different brands of the "mini" type ecigs, and they are the worst thing you could buy. I switched to m"manual batteries" with the second brand I used of the "mini" ecigs (Vapor King eTank) and that changed everything for me...much better experience, less problems with atomizer malfunctions, burnt taste if the cartridge was nearing an empty state...it made a huge difference in my outlook. I had 2 automatic batteries with my starter kit, purchase 3 manual batteries over a period of about 3 months, and rarely used the automatics once I found out how badly they could screw things up for me.

That said, I strongly recommend that if anyone is planning on starting ecigs that they only buy one with manual batteries, even with the starter kit. You have full control of the whole experience when you have manual batteries, and can avoid numerous problems vs automatic batteries.


JP61 said:


> Thought about trying it but have not so far. I think I'll give the patch another shot in the near future. I'd like to quit without picking up another habit.


Trust me, even if you think of it as another bad habit, it's nowhere near as bad as the cancer sticks, and with careful consideration before you buy a starter kit, you can save tons of money, not to mention save what's left of your health. You can roll with ecigs like I have done and stay off cigarrettes


Chef Willie said:


> quit again in Nov after smoking another 10 years after quitting for 10....go figure. Just thinking about a cigar right now.....better not. I've heard & read some info on line about those and it seems they can be just as bad for you as real ciggies. Now, I dunno which one you're using, it might be fine. My GF works in a hospital & is a smoker...she looked into it and decided to stay with real cigs. Just sayin'.....I quit cold turkey after Chantix didn't help...nightmares & cold sweats I can live without


I'll post some info to contradict, or at least, offset the "bad" effects of vaping in a bit, I was just sorting some articles a few minutes ago, and will post the links when I'm finished, so look for that in a couple more post below.


KathrynN said:


> I am a smoker....and have seen the "electric" ones.  I know I need to quit....but still puffin'
> 
> Kat


Girl-friend, if I could convince you to take the plunge, and help you find the best type of ecig for your purposes, would you consider it? Vaping has been my only viable outlet for over 1-1/2 years, and I'd still be smoking if I weren't vaping. I hope that anyone wanting to quit will at least seriously consider ecigs as an alternative, or a stop-smoking aid, either way. There may be a retail outlet near you that sells what will work for you, and that's the route I went after ordering online for over a year, so there may be that option for you.

PM me if you need some help, but I'll post more info to follow, so yourself and others can be a little more informed on the subject of ecigs.

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 21, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> Eric, thanks for clarifying that whole "gurgling" thing in the ce-4. I was wondering what the hell that was. I just opened a new one today. I've been using one for over a month and the vape was tasting a little burnt. I may order a T3 this weekend, but alot of the sites are out of stock right now. I'm thinking alot of vapers are catching on to that tank. Truth be told, i have started experimenting with mixing various juices already. I buy a 30ml of e-cig light juice, which by itself resembles a marlboro light. Then i tweak it with some other flavors i bought in 10 ml bottles. Coffee, bavarian coffee cream, cherry vanilla, etc. I've hit on a few, a few not so much. The smell of real tobacco is actually starting to bug me now. My truck, my clothes, and me smell alot better now. I also seem to be tasting things better as well. Now i better watch my caloric intake. :-)


Have you checked Apollo for a T3?

http://www.apolloecigs.com/Bottom-Coil-T3-Clearomizer-p/abottomcoil.htm

Oh, yeah, you will notice a healthy change in appetite, things taste better, smell better, you can breath again...nothing bad can come of it compared to tobacco.

I mix flavors as well, and tried a triple-blend last night that's pretty tasty and smooth. "Red "(marlboro), "Smooth Tobacco" and "Cherry On Top"...strangely delicious to my taste-buds, but a nice blend with flavors that come out at different points of inhale/exhale...kind of in layers. Not every brand has flavors everyone will like, but when you play the field you can mix some pretty cool flavor combinations.

OK, onto the CE4 and T3 again...I forgot to mention that if you don't screw-in the mouth piece to the proper torque on the CE4, it can squeeze the silicone gasket on top of the coil-tube too much and may damage it or the o-ring on the mouth-piece may displace off the mouth-piece and crawl down onto the coil-tube. If that happens you can't fill it...just get a small blunt-tipped object like a paper-clip and fish it out and put back on the where it was...easy fix if you mess it up. If the mouth-piece is too tight, it may start leaking, slowly into the coil-tube and you may draw a bit of liquid to your lips, so that's you indication...clean it out with a rolled paper-towel, tissue, etc. This is another reason for the gurgling, so if you check your tightness as you re-assemble by just turning until you feel resistance, then try hitting on it a few times to see if it clears-up, or if vapor appears in the tank just above the liquid. If vapor appears, the internals may be damaged, or the mouth-piece is too loose.

So far, the T3 has performed to my expectations. I had one instance today where I felt and heard a bit of gurgling and haven't determined the cause yet, but it seemed to clear up after I slowed down a bit on my draw...I think I was drawing a bit too hard trying to get a hit quicker, so I think I need to just be a little more patient with it. Also, it may have been because my flavor blend (the trio) was so smooth that I didn't think I was getting much vapor, but it produces a BIG vapor cloud, so I think it was just me. I'll get accustomed to it in another day or two.

Try Apollo, for the T3, and also look at whatever else you may be hankerin' to grab from them...I haven't checked other sites for eGo products, so Apollo may have more than your current vender.

Back in a bit with some info on PG (propylene glycol) and VG (vegetable glycerine), both are food-grade of course, and are used in e-juice/liquid for the suspension of nicotine in liquid form prior to vaporizing by the coil/atomizer.

BTW, the juice I use has both PG and VG at a ratio of 60/40...it seems to cause far less dry throat for me than straight PG did. Speaking of dry throat, yes you can and will get it from vaping, especially with straight PG for the carrier liquid.

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 21, 2013)

As promised:

INFORMATION ON FOOD-GRADE PROPYLENE GLYCOL (PG) AND VEGETABLE GLYCERIN (VG)...

...so you can make a more informed decision about electronic cigarettes...

None of this is directly related to ecigs, but is commonly known from a daily household/cooking-use stand-point...take it for what it's worth to you. If you need clarification/translation of info given, I may or may not be able to help, but it can be brought up for discussion and opinions, at the very least. The following results were from a search results were based on asking "what bacteria are killed with (PG, then VG). I posted what I felt was relevant to any claims of these substances being bad for you to inhale in vapor form via ecigs.

I didn't find a lot of useful info on PG, but here it is...

Propylene Glycol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propylene_glycol

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1675525

Vegetable Glycerin:

http://www.ehow.com/info_8193833_glycerine-uses.html

http://www.lifestylekarma.com/2011/09/21/glycerin-uses/

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-vegetable-glycerin.htm

http://www.livestrong.com/article/70850-vegetable-glycerin-dangers/

If you like, do your own searches for info with a different question, but my main focus was based on what bacteria it kills, because I read on ECF once upon a time that there was a possibility that PG could kill certain bacteria that caused bad breathe and VG killed certain beneficial bacteria in the mouth/throat which could help to prevent certain air-borne respiratory illnesses, or vice-verse...that was a few years ago, so I don't recall all the details, as it was posted in several places

My opinion is this: if it's going to kill you, it won't be as quickly as tobacco, so what's all the hype about, anyway?

If anyone wants to get a mind boggling amount of ecig info and interaction, search the web for "electronic cigarette forum". One called ECF is massive, with hundreds of thousands of members world-wide...very hard to find anything through all the posts without doing a site search, but just as it here, opinions will vary, and the info posted there is from folks just like those of us here on SMF, only with the main focus of interest being ecigs and related topics. I haven't been there for a long time, but it's wealth of info.

Hope this helps clear the vapor, so to speak.

Eric


----------



## papacurtis (May 22, 2013)

I like the p/g juice. I like the throat hit better. I will def try a blend though, that sounds cool as hell.  You are a wealth of info, eric. Who needs ecf when i have you! [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## smokinclt (May 22, 2013)

I vape. I havent had a cig in 6+ months and it doesn't even smell good to me anymore which i find odd. Hardcore smoker, camel 2 packs a day. I started at 36mg of nicotine in my liquid and now I am at 18. Another few months and this thing is going in a drawer and I will be done and with a changed sense of smell for smoke. I have quit using a patch and that was like chewing nails all day long. With the vaping I didn't get that feeling it just kept and keeps me normal. I use a ZMAX and get my liquid at a place called mad vapes. I went big per the suggestion of a friend of mine and it worked. Currently i enjoy the root beer flavored liquid the most. Love the ZMAX its great and came with 2 batterys (each lasts a day) and a 2 battery charger. I use the vivi nova big tanks to cut down on the amount of refills and pretty much would tell anyone this is the way to go for quitting. I don't cough up junk in the mornings anymore and I can climb stairs or ride my bike without getting winded. Best of all my GF loves kissing me again!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 22, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> I like the p/g juice. I like the throat hit better. I will def try a blend though, that sounds cool as hell. You are a wealth of info, eric. Who needs ecf when i have you! [emoji]128516[/emoji]


Anytime, brother...anytime. I give when and where I can.
Here's some great info I dug-up again from ECF tonight...the forum page title speaks for itself:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hen-quitting-tobacco-changing-ecigarette.html

This is a repository for info...no posts, just info on a variety of topics related to ecigs...good place to start reading if you're not sure what you're really sure what you're getting yourself into (or out of) by dropping tobacco and picking up ecigs. Browse the topic forums and see what interests you the most:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/ecf-library/

Ecig reviews, if you don't know which one to buy for your situation...lots of pro's and con's will be found here with most brands/types:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/e-cigarette-reviews/

And their main forum page if you want to pick and choose your own topics of interest:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/

All those fine folks have done a billion times more in sharing info than I have, but this doesn't mean I won't keep in touch if anyone directs a question at me. Educate yourselves so you can make the best decisions in your future/current path to stop smoking...FOR GOOD.

Eric


----------



## papacurtis (May 23, 2013)

Eric, you have gone above and beyond, and i thank you. Just ordered a T3 from apollo. By the way, i drive for a living as well. So we have 3 things in common. Smoked meat, employment, and vaping!  One more and we may have to go pick out furniture together!! Thanks brother.. Papa.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 25, 2013)

jkc64 said:


> How bout some link to these that don't need to live in the usb slots all the time? I have looked at several of the ecigs and my boss traded his real sticks for the pills and ecigs, he probably uses more nicotine now that he doesn't smoke than before. I have noticed that they are on the charger ALL the time, I would like to see the other options.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



I meant to respond to this a while back, but haven't had the time to find the article. I read somewhere on ECF a  year or so back that ecigs actually only provide about 1/3 the amount listed for nicotine content per cigarette equivalent due to the particle size of the vapor being up to 10 times larger than smoke. This causes less absorption through the alveoli in the lungs vs real smoke. That said, you might be vaping much more than smoking to feel the same effect, and, use of high-strength e-juice may only partially offset this.

For somone like me, not really quiting but using ecigs as an alternative, using the highest strength available to you is probably your best route, but you will probly use more ejuice than the marketing marketing documents will state. If using disposable cartomizers, this can add up to a lot higher cost over time. Refillable will save you much more cash in this case.

Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 25, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> Eric, you have gone above and beyond, and i thank you. Just ordered a T3 from apollo. By the way, i drive for a living as well. So we have 3 things in common. Smoked meat, employment, and vaping!  One more and we may have to go pick out furniture together!! Thanks brother.. Papa.



You're most welcome.

Ha-ha-ha!!!!! Hey, I'm just glad you have another source, now. Sux when there's something you want/need and all your online sources are sold-out. Let me know if you have any issues with the T3. Mine (2) have been doing great for 5 days and counting.....haven't even thought about breaking out my new CE4 yet.


Eric

EDIT: forgot to mention this, but there is an easier way to refill the TY3...just invert the assembly (mouth-piece down), unscrew the tank from the coil and refill.

Oh, and be sure to NOT turn the tank on the coil once you have the tightness you want. If you check the battery to coil connection periodically, be sure to use the coil knurled threads on the collar, and not the tank as a grip...still getting accustomed to doing that myself. Just finder-tight with minimal torque on all threaded joints, but the battery connection may need to be tightened just a bit if you notice malfunction (lack of vapor generation). If this continues, the battery is likely getting weak...replace with fresh and try again.

Happy vaping!


----------



## wcortesi (May 26, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> Eric, you have gone above and beyond, and i thank you. Just ordered a T3 from apollo. By the way, i drive for a living as well. So we have 3 things in common. Smoked meat, employment, and vaping! One more and we may have to go pick out furniture together!! Thanks brother.. Papa.


I agree, Eric did a great job of breaking it all down. I think we all go through the same process when we decide to try these things. I started with the V2 brand, graduated to the Halo brand and eventually landed with the eGo brand in the end (although my variable voltage ones are a copy of the eGo I believe).

It looks like the three of us share the same 3 things. I've been a truck driver for about 37 years now!


----------



## papacurtis (May 26, 2013)

There are more brands than i can count out there, i am discovering. Some of them like the Provari, can run hundreds of dollars, and resemble a flashlight in their size. They use rechargeable D cell sized batteries! I cannot even fathom the amount of vapor they must create. I am content for now with my e-go and tank. I do not have the funds nor the incentive ( yet) to explore vaping at that level. I do know this, i am 8 weeks without tobacco. And i haven't  bit anyones head off due to withdrawal.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I just noticed something in one my two T3's...the liquid was turning darker in color every day I used my main T3, and when I filled it yesterday, I checked out the short wicks in the coil assembly, and they were very dark in color as well...dark brown, not tan or nearly transparent as they should have been. I started thinking that this was from the coloring in some of the liquids I was using for my blend, and wondered if it might cause the wicks to foul-up. I did notice some changes in flow and vapor production as well...found myself slowly inhaling directly through the unit quite freqently, instead of drawing into the mouth, just to get a good hit from it...just wasn't normal at all. So, I used up most of the liquid, then switched to my other T3 and drained the remaining liquid (maybe about 0.2 - 0.3 ml) from my main unit, wiped off the threads and coil tube, and swabbed-off the wicks a little bit. When I refilled it, the liquid color in the sight window was a lot lighter in color, and resembled what was in my fill bottle quite closely again, so I got rid of this dark residue, anyway. I'll know more in another couple of days, but the vapor production seems to be back to normal again for more than 8 hours of use, so I may have prevented this one from getting a scorched or fouled wick, and should increased the coil life, too....we'll see.

Vape on!

Eric


----------



## papacurtis (May 29, 2013)

I notice the same thing with my ce4's. I was thinking they were scorched or something. That may explain the burnt taste i get from them at times. I found a video tutorial on you tube that says tipping the tank and keeping the atomizer covered with juice will prevent that. My Apollo T3 s have not arrived yet, i am hoping their performance and  taste are better. I am not a fan of cartos at all. I like "seeing" my juice levels. There are videos of people using a baby bulb syringe to power flush their tanks and carts to clean them and extend their life expectancy. I tried it with carts and it works, but not with a tank yet. But since im not using carts and am on my last ce-4, i am a bit hesitant.


----------



## wcortesi (May 29, 2013)

I've noticed the same thing with all my clearomizers: eventually the wicks get burnt and you have to replace them. On the Vision (or Stardust) style, you can get away with washing them in warm water quite a few times, but the T3's don't seem to take to that as well. They do last a good long time before they get that burnt flavor, though. I've also noticed that they are very sensitive to the type of e liquid used in them. The lighter fluids seem to fare better while the darker, thicker fluids seem to get dark quicker. I don't know why that is.

The T3 is a great all day low maintenace tank, but the Vision V3 seems to be easier to clean and cheaper to rebuild.


----------



## papacurtis (May 29, 2013)

I see myself spending alot of money and time figuring out which tank/ flavors are best. Ideally i wish for one that is no maintenance  and long lasting. Good luck to me, i guess.


----------



## wcortesi (May 29, 2013)

I'd recommend trying a couple of the Vision Version 3 types. They don't cost much and they are cheap to rebuild. $1.99 for a wick assembly makes it hardly worth cleaning them.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys, if you can find your supplies at a nearby vendor, I think you'd be pleasantly surprised at the prices...competition is growing in this area, so prices seem a lot lower for many items compared to on-line prices.

Here's part of what I nailed on 05-20-13:

T3 $5.99/ea

T3 coil assembly: $1.79/ea (entire assy, w/o-rings & wick)

30 ml liquid: 16.99/ea

CE4 $3.99/ea

I broke-down the price per unit, as their printer had a glitch and didn't show that on the receipt...this was my 10-12 week stock-up purchase:













P1010551.JPG



__ forluvofsmoke
__ May 29, 2013






Search yellowpages.com for electronic cigarette, or, tobacco vendors...click on the link for their website, if available...if no web, give 'em call and find out what they have available. There are lots of smoke shops, convenience stores, drug stores, etc, supplying ecigs now, but they probably won't carry the good stuff like the eGO, etc. I'm going through a vendor who specializes in nothing but eGO and a couple other brands, and they are committed to their customers...if they don't have it, they'll order it for you, but they keep a great inventory on hand.

Good luck, and happy searching!

Eric


----------



## corndog (May 29, 2013)

I would like to share my Memorial Day experience with all of you. At 1:30 pm my niece, who 45 years old, was driven to the emergency room. She was dizzy, light-headed, chest discomfort, and nauseated. She had been having these symptoms for a few day, and ignored it as indigestion...She is a nurse. She is a 2 pack a day smoker, and has smoked since she was a young teenager. 

Fifteen minutes after arriving at the hospital, she went into total Vfib and coded. They administered CPR, and had to shock her twice with a defibrillator, before they were able to revive her. The doctor and two nurses who were with her in the emergency room, told us yesterday that they did not think she was going to survive the event. Fortunately, she did survive it and was released and returned home today. 

She has no heart damage, cholesterol is perfect, and blood pressure perfect. According to the doc, the reason she had sudden cardiac arrest is due to years of smoking, which causes constricting of arteries. At 45 years old she had an 80% blockage, due to artery constriction, and not plaque. We lost her mother, my sister, the first week in March of this year from the same thing. My sister was 66 years old. We came VERY close to losing my niece two months after my sister. In addition, my dad past away from lung cancer at 55 Years old, after a lifetime of smoking, when I was 12 years old. I am 4 years younger now than my dad at the time of his death.

It doesn't sound like it, but longevity actually runs in my family. Both of my maternal grandparent lived to their late 80's. my paternal grandfather lived to be 96  and my paternal grandmother was in her mid 70's. none of them smoked, as far as I know.

I tell you all of this not for your sympathy or condolences. I wanted to share this with you, in hopes that it may convince just one individual who smokes to try their very best to stop. I do not know how my family could have handled the loss of another family member so soon. Her two children, who are 17 and 14, almost lost their mother. My niece came very close to never seeing here children graduate or meeting her grandchildren. It would have been a great loss for our family.

I pray that all of you may find your way through a difficult journey of quitting tobacco, and that your loved ones never experience what we have in the past few months.

I will step down off of my soap box now.

Take care


----------



## papacurtis (May 30, 2013)

Corndog, i am very sorry for all that you have gone through. I am the only smoker left in my entire family. Which is fairly large as well. All the others have quit years ago. My parents, mom is almost 90. Dad, we lost to pancreatic cancer 10 years ago. To both their credit(s) they both were 2 pack a day unfiltered smokers. They both quit cold turkey the day the surgeon generals report came out way back when. I am the black lung in the family. Im trying really hard to not go back. I have failed many times in the past. Hoping this time is the charm.


----------



## jkc64 (May 30, 2013)

Wellll I am going to try jumping on the wagon. ordered the eversmoke kit and should have it tomorrow. I'll start with it and see how it works and move up to a better setup later if it works out.

John


----------



## papacurtis (May 30, 2013)

Best of luck John. Me and others in this thread are here to support you in your effort. Do not hesitate to ask anything. I'm no expert (yet) but will be happy to share with you what i've learned and vaped in the last few months since i quit the cigs etc..


----------



## jkc64 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks PapaCurtis, I'm sure as I progress I will have lots of questions about upgrading. Just starting small and simple for now.

john


----------



## corndog (May 30, 2013)

Good luck to all of you. I hope you are successful, but if not don't ever stop trying? If one way doesn't work for you please try something different, and hopefully you will find something that works for you.

Take care


----------



## michael ark (May 31, 2013)

Seen were they are trying to out law them in france on drudge .


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 31, 2013)

michael ark said:


> Seen were they are trying to out law them in france on drudge .


Uh-oh, I feel a rant coming on right about now...

There's a bigger picture that many don't see, or maybe don't understand: for the dope-pushers and king-pins of the industry...er...uh...tobacco growers, processors and marketers: it's a huge loss for them anytime anti-smoking state legislation or local ordinances are passed into law (no smoking in public, etc), or whenever alternative products such as ecigs, or stop smoking products/programs become available. But, it doesn't stop there. There's far more money in tax revenue in smokes than ecigs, so govts world-wide will do what ever they can get away with to keep the cash-flow rolling in, and believe me, with the amount of smokers in this country and the tax/pack, it's a lot of cash. Even if it means hundreds of thousands in annual tobacco-related deaths, it's tax revenue...same goes for alcohol, btw...they're both drugs, cab be addictive, and, they're legal to purchase by adults for use by adults (???). OK, so we're adults and we are capable of making our own decisions, true, but many adult smokers/drinkers didn't start when they were adults...BOOM!!!

Main-stream tobacco goes through an extensive process to enhance to effects of nicotine absorption into the bloodstream...they don't spend that extra money for nothing...it's all about addiction, meaning more sales and more tax revenue. They don't use age-old tobacco curing methods anymore because it takes too much time, requires much larger facilities and reduces production/sales, therefore, reduces tax revenue. The chemical processes used now for tobacco curing are FDA approved only because it translates to more tax revenue...period. Why else would they allow toxic substances to be used in processing the mainstream carrier of the most addictive substance known to man? So, it's just a great big, vicious cycle...and we're ALL (smokers and non-smokers alike) stuck in the middle of a vortex and force-fed crap 'til we can't puke no more.

So, who's the dope-pusher here, I guess is the real question. Govt could care less about health, that's why FDA approvals for ecigs/juice haven't come through (that I've heard of, anyway)...too much tax revenue to loose if tobacco sales go spiraling downward, right?  But the stuff that can kill us through a long and drawn-out, expensive to treat, and painful ordeal, and what we got addicted to in the first place, is OK for sale. I don't have the site with stats anymore (probably posted somewhere on ECF), but the ranking of tobacco related illness treatments cost to the US consumer and health insurance companies is very high on the list, if not sitting at the very top. Without those costs, our health insurance industry would be much healthier, and consumers would pay less for coverage, and, for the treatments of non-abuse/addiction related illnesses and injuries, as a result.

If you're one of the unlucky like me, who got addicted to smoking, this is what you're up against, and so is your family and the entire country for that matter, when it all shakes out in the wash. We're all eating this nasty crap-sandwich together, like it or not.

...rant off.

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2013)

Been smoking on and off for 35 years. Most recent " On " was the last 6 months. Been rolling my own, well actually stuffing the Filtered Tubes, for $.75 a pack compared to $6.50 in PA. Got to say the Menthol Pipe Tobacco Blend, similar to Newport in flavor, does not stink up the my hands or clothes. Anyway, been smoking 20-30 a day for the last several months until I got hit with a nasty case of Bronchitis 6 days ago. Major chest pains and getting winded to the point of gasping just crossing the room! Have not had a Smoke since and after seeing all the Brown Goo I was coughing up continuously the the first 4 days...I am DONE SMOKING! Use the Vaporizers or E-Cigs to get by or quit but do something. Being sick was not the most fun way to quit but " IT " sure showed me the Road can get Real Ugly if I continue down the smokers path...JJ


----------



## papacurtis (May 31, 2013)

Rant on Eric!!  Now that the insurance companies will force higher premiums on smokers, more are being forced to quit. Big tobacco exports more of their crop out of the USA now that people are kicking the "tobacco' habit. The FDA is the pawn of big govt. which is and always will be about the almighty dollar. Enter the e-cig nicotine delivery system. Still an addiction, but a healthier one without governmental interference. For NOW!!.. Tobacco and alcohol taxes are the major revenue stream for most states in America. Therein is the conundrum. How can government maintain control of it's cash cow, while appeasing the strongest lobby and other huge revenue contributor,the insurance companies?. Smoking related cancers, alcohol related illnesses, have put huge strains on insurance and corporate profitability. So now the powers that be will gather in their conference rooms, and try to find a way to profit from an industry they did nothing to promote nor support. Sustainability of greed is paramount nowadays. People are numbers on a ledger sheet. Blu electronic cigarettes are now owned by a major big tobacco company. They can see the hand writing on the wall. Much to their chagrin I'm sure.


----------



## influencer (May 31, 2013)

This thread has inspired me. I have been saying "I need to quit" almost every day for the past 4-5 months. Today I was teaching my son how to ride his bike and was short of breath jogging beside him. I'm done. On my way to pick up a cheap starter kit until my ordered kit arrives.

I know I'm in for a tough journey, my brother quit a couple years back and he's told me that to this day he still gets a craving, but its manageable.


----------



## papacurtis (May 31, 2013)

Congratulations Influencer. You have made a smart call. You owe it to your son, to be there for him. I think you will find the transition to an e-cig or vaporizer will be fairly seamless. I suffered no usual withdrawal symptoms, or issues related to quitting tobacco with mine. I liked smoking. I love vaping. Let me or anyone else on this thread know if we can help.


----------



## papacurtis (May 31, 2013)

Oh, and by the way. Obama's 2014 budget package calls for another federal tax increase on cigarettes of one dollar per pack. A 30ml bottle of e-juice, which lasts me about 25 days cost me $12.00.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 31, 2013)

Influencer said:


> This thread has inspired me. I have been saying "I need to quit" almost every day for the past 4-5 months. Today I was teaching my son how to ride his bike and was short of breath jogging beside him. I'm done. On my way to pick up a cheap starter kit until my ordered kit arrives.
> 
> I know I'm in for a tough journey, my brother quit a couple years back and he's told me that to this day he still gets a craving, but its manageable.


You've made a huge step towards your future with your son and everyone else in your life...Congrats to you!

Going to ecigs will be much easier than stopping  your use of nicotine altogether, and the actual habit of smoking will just become modified when you make the transition. Once I start ecigs, I don't smoke...period...just make the commitment to stick with it, and before you know it, smokes taste and smell like crap anyway, as they should, so lighting up isn't hard to stay away from, at least for me.

I found that when I did quit smoking in the past, the cravings were short-lived in duration, but would hit me at some of the worst moments. And, the worst part, I was a turd to be around...mood swings like a raging bull at times. The side effects of quitting do diminish over time, but the actual habits of smoking...reaching for your pocket to grab a pack and a lighter...that's the worst thing to re-train yourself not to do, IMO. With an ecig in your pocket, that part will continue until after you stop ecigs, too, but you won't be dropping everything on yourself at the same time. The nicotine withdrawal alone is enough to make many start smoking again just days after they quit. Add to that, the pocket grabbing and cravings. Anyway you slice it, ecigs are a far easier road to travel, even if it lasts for years like it has for me.

You go, brother!

Eric


----------



## wcortesi (Jun 1, 2013)

I had resigned myself to be a smoker the rest of my life before I tried the e-cigs. I had no luck with anything before that. Event the thought of quiting would make me want to smoke even more!

E-cigs make it really easy, it almost feels like you're cheating. If you're starter kit doesn't work for you, try another type or flavor. I found getting the right juice was a major factor in my enjoyment of the e-cig experience.

Very good rant, Eric! Another factor in the whole FDA approval of E-cigs would be the taxation of it, so maybe we're better off with it unregulated for now?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there seriously anyone today who doesn’t know that, if you smoke you will die? 

No, how much they cost doesn’t matter, the wild 2 AM dash out looking for a store if you run out doesn’t matter, the fact that you buy 3 cartoons a week and have packs everywhere including your desk, brief case, house, car, even your golf bag so you don’t need the 2 AM dash again doesn’t matter either, the fact that you can no longer sit with your friends even in a bar and smoke doesn’t matter either.

So why don’t you quit? You have to really want to. I averaged smoking 3 packs of Camel cigarettes a day from before the Navy till 10 years ago. I quit a dozen times, a couple of times I lasted over 6 months, but I wasn’t ready. I had 4 heart attacks, before I entered the ER with #3, I stopped at the door and had a cigarette. I am lucky; I only lost the lower lob, which means 10% loss. It’s the most common. Doctor laughed at me the last time said I had so many stints I was almost completely re-plumbed.

From the time I was 15 till I was 46 years old, I was totally bulletproof and invincible. I had/have an outstanding life, I did what I wanted, I went where I wanted, I drank, smoked, partied, danced, and loved without abandon. I deserve older age, sore muscles, bad eye sight, sad hearing, but I enjoyed every moment of my younger life. If I had not I wouldn’t realize that it’s not as much fun now.

Every person that starts smoking coughs and gages as the body is begging you to stop. But we need to be cool. There was NO OTHER REASON. Besides heck we’ll never live long enough for it to matter anyway! Live fast, live hard, die young.

Finally I woke up one morning and didn’t need a cigarette, I missed the habits, my coffee didn’t taste the same, my drive to the office was really strange (I noticed it more), I didn’t light up with my coffee at work and should I even mention with a drink in a bar. I just didn’t need it and thought why was I going to do it for the habit only? I had just bought 2 cartoons the night before. I still had a full pack in my case in my pocket, (that I carried around for almost 3 months with me after I quit). To my knowledge there is still a new cartoon under the front seat of my Yukon in the garage.

It’s the habit you need to learn to live without. The cigarette driving, with coffee, after sex, after a meal, etc etc etc…. And replacing it with another habit like chewing rabbit food or toothpicks does not cut it. I tried hypnotisum, patches, gum, I was lucky enough to have quit chewing before I quit cigarettes, Not sure I could have ever done it the other way.

Everyday now after 10 years I know I would love to smoke a cigarette or maybe an Arturo. I don’t because I might not get lucky enough a second time to NOT want one. I know that will never change. I don’t fear death, never have, but I just don’t need cigarettes anymore. Luckily I broke the habits while I didn’t want one.

I hope that when you get that morning when you don’t want one, you are lucky enough to break the habits before you need one. But you’ll never quit until you are ready. It took me 4 heart attacks and untold discomforts for me, but ya see I know people today are smarter than me.

Everyone that smoked hates reformed smokers, I usually just let this discussion pass. But since it was a smoking board. LOL

<Chuckles> Did I mention my eyesite?


----------



## jp61 (Jun 2, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Is there seriously anyone today who doesn’t know that, if you smoke you will die?


Guess what Foamheart, you and everyone else (including me) on this planet will die, smoke(d) or not! We're all adults here and for the most part know right from wrong. Should I list all the "bad" things we do, "good" things we don't do? They all have an effect on our health. It's a personal choice, good or bad. Let's enjoy life one day at a time, be kind to others, love our family and friends. It won't last forever, no matter what!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 2, 2013)

*"Is there seriously anyone today who doesn’t know that, if you smoke you will die?"*

The difference being when (I assume we is correct here), we all started smoking that wasn't true. We've justified it anyway we wanted, its my money, its my life, its my way. I am not belittling anyone for smoking, lord knows that would definitely be the pot calling the kettle black. I am also paying for the follies of my youth, and I would not change a single one. I was not meaning to give offense in any way.

I was pointing out that smoking is a three pronged attack. Nicotine, the habits, and the want of smoke. Is there nothing better than that first long pull on the first cigarette in the morning? I woke up one day and one of the three was missing, luckily the other two I dismissed before I wanted another. Nicotine never bothered me, but driving without a cigarette was a totally awkward experience, guess that goes back to when I started.

Sorry you took that opening line as offensive, I was not judging you or anyone else. But do you doubt the validity of the statement? Cigarettes will follow the trail of Moonshine, sure you can still get shine, but not like you could 50 years ago. The good side of that is when is the last time you heard of some one dying from bad shine?

Bottom line, I apologize if I offended you, I didn't mean to.

*"Everyone that smoked hates reformed smokers, I usually just let this discussion pass."*

Its why you never discuss smoking with a smoker, I knew better but I broke the rule.

Did you read this week where Russia instituted the same laws on smoking as we now have.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 2, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Bottom line, I apologize if I offended you, I didn't mean to.


You didn't offend me Foamheart, there's no need to apologize. 

I'm just flapping my jaws 




  while anxiously waiting for the arrival of this society's utopia. I think it's gonna be here any day now!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 2, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Did you read this week where Russia instituted the same laws on smoking as we now have.


No, I did not read it, but that's terrific news. Soon, they'll be saying Happy Holidays too. You never know, they might even ban fatties


----------



## influencer (Jun 2, 2013)

I know I'm going to die, and I know that smoking will most likely make me die _quicker. _You are luckier than I, nicotine does effect me. I have tried quitting before and the mood swings are horrible. I work in customer service and the thought of quitting smoking while going to work is actually something to worry about. Bad mood swing + bad customer = bad things. But I will put my self-control to the test to still smile and be friendly.

Prong #2, the habit. Thinking of all the times I light one up and then trying to think of what I will do to fill that time. Not so much worried about this part but it is something to think about.

Prong #3, the want. There are times I'm not craving a cigarette but I do want one. I guess that could be both nicotine and habit, but sometimes, like when sitting out with the smoker having a beer, I just want a cigarette to complete the ensemble.

This is why I think a vaper will do me good, atleast to help me get out of the rut. Don't think it will be easy, but hell, if it was easy anyone could do it, right?

I use to smoke pot, and while I don't see anything wrong with other people doing it, one day (while stoned none-the-less) I decided I didn't like it anymore. Never touched it again, even while being around people who did, and still do. I've been waiting for that *moment* to quit smoking, when I'm puffing away or wake up and just decide "nah, don't feel like it". But I've come to realize that the moment I'm waiting for might never come, I enjoy smoking, I crave the nicotine.

Did you know that nicotine binds itself to receptors in your brain causing higher brain activity, increased dopamine and endorphins? Nicotine can actually lead to better concentration, thought processing and reaction times. The dopamine gives you a "rewarding" feeling, and endorphins act as a pain killer similar to morphine. Who can argue with that? While your good at ignoring the negative effects of smoking, your body notices the good effects listed above, and isn't so easily convinced to give it up.

BUT, I have officially started my road to being a non-smoker. My kids are worth it.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wish you the best of luck Influencer! It is the right thing to do and can be done! 

I will soon give it another shot myself (seriously).

Then, when I feel at ease, I'm giving up baked beans too! Working with electricity, the thought of instantaneous combustion 





  scares the      out of me! 

It only takes one bad move and kaboom!!!


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 2, 2013)

Went to a high school grad party yesterday, for the daughter of a friend of ours. Real first time social situation for me since quitting tobacco. Lots of beer and mixed drinks, food etc. Lots of naïve young kids smoking cigs all over the property. I was a bit apprehensive about the whole thing to say the least. These situations are when I smoked the most. Happy to say my e-go with T3 tank was all I needed. As well, a lot of parents were asking me what that thing was I was puffing on. Seemed many were unaware of the product and said they were going to do further research, and perhaps try it as well. Now, I have the idea of opening a small brick and mortar store here in town. Got to figure a way to finance it first though.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey Papa,  how's the vaping going? Been a while since anyone's posted in this thread. I've left the analog cigs behind and jumped on the eCig train. Was easier than I thought it would be. Started off as a supplement and before I knew it, no more cigs. Papa, if you're looking for a good local place, try Vapor Haven over on Federal Hwy. (US-1) in Deerfield Beach. South of Hillsboro Blvd. on east side of road. It's in that plaza where Frankie & Dino's Rest. is. Small shop, nice folks and decent prices. No Chinese juice, they make their own but 1.8% (18 mg) is the highest they make. I've seen quite a bit of their merchandise comparative or cheaper than online, especially if you figure in shipping. So far I've tried several flavors and like cinnamon bun the best followed by key lime. 

Anyway, hope all is well. Vape on!!

Steve


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 6, 2013)

I smoked 2 packs a day for years (that's 18,250 cigs a year). I quit cold turkey 7 months ago and I still wake up every morning craving a smoke.  But had to quit--breathing was going downhill and I didn't want to end up carrying an oxygen bottle around for the rest of my life.

Gary


----------



## papacurtis (Nov 8, 2013)

Still vapin. Goin on 5 months now, Steve. Glad you tried it and liked it. Thanks for the info on the vape store in dfb. Will def give it a try next time im over at charm city burger!.. Be well.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Corndog

All I can say is  " Jesus wept"  I have been smoke free now for about 7 months--and it is still killing me.

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 8, 2013)

I HAVE BEEN SMOKE FREE SINCE 2006 and feel wonderful.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Still have COPD , but no more coughing and hacking...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 9, 2013)

CONRGATS to all who have quit tobacco!!!

It's been a while since I posted anything here....thought I'd drop in a little update on what's been working for me with the EGo system...

I haven't had to replace batteries yet, after more than 9 months of daily use...I have the 900's. I have noticed a lot more fouling of the T-3 coils in the last few months, and I'm not sure exactly why, but suspect it has to do with the PG/VG ratio in the liquid. It seems that with a 50/50 PG/VG, I get more fouling. The T-3 coils don't seem to respond well to back-flushing, either, not even when soaking in Isopropyl alcohol...unlike like the CE-4 which will perform better again after back-flushing or soaking, but the CE-4 leaks more and more prone to seal/o-ring issues. I have had some T-3 coils only last a few days, while others would run for a couple weeks before coil-fouling, so there seems to be some reliability issues that may be related to the PG/VG blend ratio. I did take one T-3 coil down to rebuild it, but the coil itself had a lot of hardened residue on the coil, which I suspect causes the thermal transfer from the coil to the the liquid to become seriously dampened...less thermal energy getting to the liquid = less efficiency and less vapor production.

I am currently using a couple of brand-new Evod clearamizers from Wyoming Vapor Company (they have an on-line store now...yoppee!!!)....they have been my local area source, but have on-line sales now, too, mostly selling EGo batteries, and compatible clearamizers and a few other accessories, and he also does his own juice flavor blends. Oh, shipping is through USPS with a flat-rate of $4.00 per order, btw. This guy isn't doing this for the money...just wants to help others get away from the crummy smoke.

If you do want spare batteries or need to replace them, they are dirt cheap for the standard types...you can get the EGo-Twist for some extra coin (900's or 1,00's)...I haven't gotten one yet, myself, but it may be a better match for the T-3 coils...possible even for the Evod, as well. It does seem that the T-3 doesn't function very well on a weak or partially discharged battery, so I've been swapping batteries about twice per day with them instead of just once per day. They seem to have issues flooding the coil with juice if you have a weaker battery...this causes some leakage and greatly reduced vapor production...any time I notice reduced vapor for more than 2-3 hits, and I know the liquid level in the tank is good to go, I swap batteries...that usually fixes the problem within a couple more slow hits to clear out the coil of excess liquid.

Wyoming Vapor Company doesn't have their site fully developed, so they don't offer everything they have in the store yet, but the most popular items are online. When ordering liquids, you can choose the PG/VG ratio between 70/30 and 50/50. I put an order in last week, late Friday night, and it was shipped Tuesday, and I had it in my hands on Thursday...just part way across the state, but I thought it was fast for 1st class mail. Got some 70/30 I'm trying in one Evod, and some older 50/50 I'm using in the other, just to see how they perform with the different blends. Hopefully they will hold-up better than the T-3 coils have in the past. They do seem to have more of a smoothness and more uniformity in the hit than the T-3's, so I'm hopeful that the Evod is going to be my "go-to" clearamizer. The sales Lady in Casper recommended it to me several months ago, but I decided to just stick with the T-3 for a bit longer and see how it worked out...so far it looks like I should have just shut-up and listened to her...LOL!!!

Oh, for juice, they may not be the cheapest (around 17 bucks for 30ml) but beat most by 5-10 bucks or more...for everything else, I think they have the bigger sites knocked into the dirt on prices...check them out and see what you think. Again, the site isn't fully up and running yet, but he's working on it when he can. I'd post the link, but we're not supposed to do off-site links,...a quick search should put it towards the top of your hit-page, though.

All things considered, the Evod seems to be less problematic than the T-3, but I'm only a couple days into using them...looks promising so far, though. The Evod would be my recommended clearamizer at this point. I have had virtually zero leakage from these so far, but I'll know more in another week or so. I have noticed that some T-3 coils flood easily with a full tank, so I try not to fill over 1/2 full...the Evod doesn't seem to be as susceptible to this, but again, I'll know more, in due time. Oh, the Evod has replaceable coil assemblies, as well...they were sold out last week, but should be back in stock after the 16th, if I recall...I'll be ordering some Evod coils and more juice when those are available. I may find that the Evod has much longer coil life that possible even the CE-4, which has been the longest I've seen in any EGo compatible tanks/clearamizers, but the leakage and seal/o-ring problems with those just doesn't make it seem worth it to me...they can get messy at times.

I do know that without the EGo batteries and compatible parts, I would probably still be fighting with those small tanks and batteries from Vapor King...they were OK in the day, and a nice little package, but a bit spendy. The EGo is far better for long-term usage, IMHO, and the number of various manufacturers who have compatible accessories seems to be growing. I see a few new clearamizers and other stuff every couple of months. The Ego battery is turning into a really great base for putting together a customized package that suits just about anyone's needs.

BTW, I'm 26 months tobacco-free now...I must be doing something right, huh??? LOL!!! I'm still dependent on nicotine, but I seem to function better with it than without (and my previous history with quitting nicotine will likely repeat itself), so until I don't feel I need it any more I'll just stick with what's working for me. Still have the addiction, just not all the crap in my lungs that I used to be inhaling...and little cough at all...I have allergies which flare-up sometimes, and that is the only time I get a cough since I stopped smoking...nose gets a little stuff or runny and the coughing starts, but nothing like when I was smoking.

Take care, everyone!!!

Eric


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 11, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> Still vapin. Goin on 5 months now, Steve. Glad you tried it and liked it. Thanks for the info on the vape store in dfb. Will def give it a try next time im over at charm city burger!.. Be well.


Ooooo, Charm City Burgers. They are awesome!!! Love their sweet potato fries dipped in Charm City sauce too!!! We should meet up there sometime.

Steve


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey Chef

The dreams were pretty impressive tho were'nt they

Gary


----------



## amlong88 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you guys for bringing this thread back up 9 days ago. Since I read it I decided to try e-cigs again. Had a terrible one 2 years ago, so I didn't think it was all that great at the time. Glad to say the day after I read this thread I decided to go out and buy a new e-cig and it's  been a much better experience this time around and haven't had a cigarette since the day I purchased it. Thank you everyone.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 16, 2013)

AMLong88 said:


> Thank you guys for bringing this thread back up 9 days ago. Since I read it I decided to try e-cigs again. Had a terrible one 2 years ago, so I didn't think it was all that great at the time. Glad to say the day after I read this thread I decided to go out and buy a new e-cig and it's been a much better experience this time around and haven't had a cigarette since the day I purchased it. Thank you everyone.


Glad to hear you gave it another try and it's working for you. No going back now. After trying so many different flavors and looking at how much $$$ I've been dropping on new mods, spare rechargable batteries, coils and especially juice I've decided to try me hand at DIY juice. I found a supplier in my state and have been educating myself on the procedures. Even found an idiot-proof calculator for free online where you can just plug in the info for the ingredients and it tells you exactly how much of each to add and can save the recipe for future batches when you nail one you like. From what I'm seeing of the prices I'll be a whole lot cheaper, especially at the volume of juice I'm burning through. Recently upgraded to an iJoy ETOP mod with vv/vw and a Pro-tank ll. Love it so far and the price was good. With this new mod the taste is different (as in MUCH better). Flavors I didn't care for the first time around with my eGo 3.7v pass-through with Pro-tank ll Mini taste a lot better.

Vape on.....Steve


----------



## jbest123 (Nov 16, 2013)

I was a very heavy smoker for 52 Years. I tried to quit many times and tried everything available to help me quit. Three Years ago I needed an aneurism removed from my aorta. The Cardiovascular surgeon refused to operate unless I quit smoking. I explained that I had tried but couldn’t and *he recommended that I try the electronic cigarettes.* I bought a disposable e-cig on the way home and did not have a cigarette for two days. I then ordered an e-cig starter kit and haven’t had a cigarette for three Years. When I quit smoking, I was spending $5500 per Year on cigarettes. Now I am spending about $480 per Year on e-cig’s and no cough or withdrawal. If you are a smoker, give them a try.


----------



## harrygrowth (Nov 16, 2013)

Been a vaper for 2.5+ years. Many changes in that period. Still it's all personal preference and trial and error.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2014)

FWIW


----------



## cdnsmoke (Apr 4, 2014)

My wife and I have been using e-cigs for almost 3 years. Tried to quit smoking with everything else before that and nothing worked. Haven't had a smoke since we started using them.

I even checked with my doctor and he had no problems with e-cigs at all.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2014)

cdnsmoke said:


> My wife and I have been using e-cigs for almost 3 years. Tried to quit smoking with everything else before that and nothing worked. Haven't had a smoke since we started using them.
> 
> I even checked with my doctor and he had no problems with e-cigs at all.


This CDC Press Release just came out yesterday and it's only information. 

Congratulations to the both of you! You did the right thing to quit smoking!

Wish I could say the same... just fell off the wagon again a few weeks ago.


----------

